#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Юрга Иванаускайте Путешествие в Шамбалу.

## Иван

Кратко про что. Юрга Иванаускайте - литовская писательница,буддистка. Описывает свое путешествие по Индии(Дхарамсала,Ладакх) и Непалу.  Есть описание,комментарии к разным практикам(тантра, ритуал чод, мантры, мандалы и др.). И еще книга может быть полезна тем,кто был или собирается побывать в Индии(особенно северной) и Непале.

----------


## Galina

http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/1361911/

Эта книга есть в интернет-магазине Болеро  http://www.bolero.ru/product-2228990...Шамбалу .

----------


## GROM

Это случайно не та Юрга которая в 1999 году товарища ламу Намка сопровождала??(в Москве ,и на ретрите ННР в Кунсангаре или как его там сейчас)

----------


## Legba

> Это случайно не та Юрга которая в 1999 году товарища ламу Намка сопровождала??(в Москве ,и на ретрите ННР в Кунсангаре или как его там сейчас)


Та самая. Намка Ринпоче, кстати, снова расправил крылья, и продолжает зажигать огни в Швейцарии.

----------


## GROM

Я когда то слышал,что 60% населения Швейцарии миллионеры.
Т.е.более чем каждый второй  :Smilie:  
Вот действительно страна людей с высшими способностями !

----------


## Иван

Сегодня практически случайно узнал,что Юрги уже нет в живых.Она умерла 17 февраля 2007 года в Вильнюсе.Последние годы болела раком.  Юрга была писательницей,художницей,пропагадисткой буддизма. Помню читал ее рассуждения о собственной смерти... И вот ее уже нет.

----------


## Таши

Здесь тоже отрывок из "Путешествия в Шамбалу", про одну из Лхамо в Катманду.
http://ezotera.ariom.ru/2006/05/09/ivanauskajte.html

 насколько понимаю, судя по последнему письму Юрги, она в конце жизни отошла от Буддизма. Вернулась к Христианству. Кто-нибудь в курсе, правда ли это?

http://7ya.in.ua/index.php?name=News&op=Article&sid=34

----------


## Galina

> Сегодня практически случайно узнал,что Юрги уже нет в живых.Она умерла 17 февраля 2007 года в Вильнюсе.Последние годы болела раком.  Юрга была писательницей,художницей,пропагадисткой буддизма. Помню читал ее рассуждения о собственной смерти... И вот ее уже нет.



Ом мани падме хум.

----------


## Иван

Интервью БГ.Между хаосом и гармонией.12 мая 2002 года. Вопросы задает Юрга.     http://www.aquarium-web.com

----------


## рабдан

> Сегодня практически случайно узнал,что Юрги уже нет в живых.Она умерла 17 февраля 2007 года в Вильнюсе.Последние годы болела раком.  Юрга была писательницей,художницей,пропагадисткой буддизма. Помню читал ее рассуждения о собственной смерти... И вот ее уже нет.


Грустная и старая как мир история..  Вообще жаль.. что у современных практиков со всем не ладится с жизнью. Все смерти.. известные мне достаточно грустные. Может просто народ в дхарму приходит достаточно "непростой".. Хотя вряд ли. Последние годы очень много "отошло".. и как то всё не так как им хотелось бы.

"Плоха не смерть, плоха плохая смерть"

Надеюсь что Юрга встретила своё бардо достойно.  Хорошо помню её по Кунсангару....

----------

